# Bye bye Dalaran



## Smirnol (21. November 2010)

Moinsen zusammen,

nun da sicherlich sehr viele Wissen, dass Dalaran nicht mehr unser Ziel für den Ruhestein sein wird (Portale entfallen), ein letztes Foto als Good Bye.

[attachment=11405yeBye_Dalaran.JPG]

Wer mag kann ja sein letztes Foto hier mit in dem Thema anbringen.

LG
Mesajah aka Smirnol


----------



## Stevster (21. November 2010)

Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.


----------



## Crush351 (21. November 2010)

Stevster schrieb:


> Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.


----------



## sensêij1988 (21. November 2010)

werde dala ne vermissen da ich eh nur in OG rum hocke


----------



## boonfish (21. November 2010)

Also ich hab Dalaran ja immer gemocht... viel besser als Shattrath 

Außerdem hatte ich dank gutem PC und Inet auch kaum technische Probleme. 
I will miss you Dalaran


----------



## Exeliron (21. November 2010)

ich werd dalaran nicht vermissen, die idee war grandois, meiner meinung nach wurde sie aber schlecht umgesetzt! hätte mir viel mehr witzeleien in einer zaubererstadt erwartet, so was wie den sheependen gnom der alle tage mal wieder gesehen wird


----------



## Vaiara (21. November 2010)

ich fand dala auch mehr als unpraktisch, da es erst seit patch 4.0.1 bei mir nicht mehr laggaran ist.. trotzdem wars für mehr als koch-dailies und portale nie gut.. daher werd ichs kaum vermissen, denk ich


----------



## -Migu- (21. November 2010)

Gibs zu, du wolltest nur mit dem "Meister der Lehren" posen 

btt: Ich mochte Dala iwie nicht, war mir zu "Ally-haft" (gibts das Wort?^^)


----------



## Lloigorr (21. November 2010)

Ja, der Gnom war super  mich hat er auch 2 mal erwischt  
Auch sonst fand ich dalaran nicht schlecht. Schöne Idee, nicht schlecht umgesetzt. Im zwei Jahren jammern alle wegen orgrimmar/Sturmwind rum, es ist doch immer das gleiche! 

Und dass es laggt, liegt auch eher an der Hardware, nur ist es immer so schwer, das zuzugeben


----------



## Kalesia (21. November 2010)

dala ist echt ne schöne stadt, besser als OG, IF, und so weiter.

Da mein Main ja Magier ist werd ich sicher noch paar schöne Lagfreie Stunden da verbringen^^


----------



## Kankru (21. November 2010)

Stevster schrieb:


> Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.


----------



## Kafka (21. November 2010)

Wayn, bin Mage


----------



## Bommel123 (21. November 2010)

Besonders der Blick auf die Stadt von oben mit den ganzen Türmen usw. war schon nice.

Naja aber sonderlich vermissen....


----------



## pwnytaure (21. November 2010)

Stevster schrieb:


> Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.



this!


----------



## Kalesia (21. November 2010)

Bommel123 schrieb:


> Naja aber sonderlich vermissen....



spätestens wenn sich alle über Ogrilag, Lagwind und Ironlag aufregen


----------



## Deadwool (21. November 2010)

Die hässlichste Stadt in WoW wird endlich leer. Es gibt wohl keinen Ort den ich weniger vermissen werde. 
Schade werden auch die Shattrath Portale entfernt. Wäre eine nette Alternative gewesen. Und schade war Blizz zu faul um mehr als eine Stadt pro Fraktion zu überarbeiten. Ironforge war in Classic immer "meine" Hauptstadt, und nicht dieses Disneyland im Wald von Elwyn. 

Naja, eigentlich haben sie Ironforge ja überarbeitet. Aber so gut dass wohl einer bei Blizz sagte "hey, das schaut so cool aus. Lass uns daraus die Grim Batol Ini machen, und Ironforge lassen wir wie es war"


----------



## Flowersun (21. November 2010)

Ich wär dafür Dalaran wieder nach Aezeroth zu verpflanzen und ne Magische Kopie von Dala nach Nordend zu setzen... Ich liebe den Dala Style


----------



## Paradiso (21. November 2010)

Shattrath 4 EVER!


----------



## pirmin93 (21. November 2010)

Shattrath war ca 10000 mal besser.
Allein weilich mich anfangs nie in Dala zurechtgefunden hab :<
Aber auch so, Shatt war die bessere Zuflucht


----------



## Zangor (21. November 2010)

Die Stadt selber werde ich nicht vermissen, sehr wohl aber die Portale in die Hauptstädte


----------



## Progamer13332 (21. November 2010)

cya du alte vergammelte mistkrücke =)


----------



## Imbageif (21. November 2010)

Getrennte hauptstädte find ich persönlich eh besser, weniger spieler weniger lags, Dalaran sah zwar schon nice aus aber großartig vermissen werd ich es nicht. Zumal ich nicht verstehe warum man einerseits eine gemeinsame hauptstadt macht andererseits allerdings dann gewisse Bereiche für die andere fraktion absperrt. Außerdem macht es keinen Sinn dass die Silberbundwachen blutelfen, bzw in dem Fall hochelfen, aus denen aber Blutelfen wurden, ergo Horde (wc3 lässt grüßen)


----------



## fl01 (21. November 2010)

Dalaran war der größte Mist. Dala war bzw. ist viel zu klein usw.

Ich freu mich wieder auf Orgrimmar


----------



## Nocc (21. November 2010)

mochte dalaran nie.... zu "zivilisiert" fürn hordie 
btw, wer egal wo lagt, hardware upgrade... mit nem guten pc lagts nie... egal ob dala / 25er raid oder sonstwas, also schiebt net die schuld auf "lagaran" etc, man kann nicht erwarten 6 jahre lang mit demselben alten pc zu zocken ohne probs zu haben...

b2t
bb dala, auf nimmerwidersehn


----------



## Cantharion (21. November 2010)

Ich fand dala ist eine sehr schöne Stadt.
Werde sie auf jeden fall vermissen.


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

bb


----------



## Kadya999 (21. November 2010)

Ich mochte Dala auch immer gerne - werde es schon vermissen. Fand es eine sehr schöne Stadt. Aber die Aussicht auf SW von oben ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. bye bye Dalaran *wink* *augenwisch*


----------



## 5002 (21. November 2010)

Auf dann Dala *wink*

Aber dafür kann man ja bald fliegen in Azeroth und die alten Hauptstädte sind mir auch so am liebsten. An Shatt und Dala warn doch nur die Portale gut.


----------



## pvenohr (21. November 2010)

Jetzt wo die Portale weg sind, ein Auktionshaus dort integriert wird und nicht mehr soviel los ist lohnt es sich erst recht Dalaran zu seinem Zuhause zu machen (zumindest wenn man Magier ist).

 *duckundweg*


----------



## Soldus (21. November 2010)

Dalaran ist schöner als Shattrath, hat eine bessere Atmophäre und ist geordneter. Das Problem ist einzig und allein die Größe. In Shattrath musste man sich schon sehr anstrengen um so viele Spieler auf eine Stelle zu quetschen wie in Dalaran. Deshalb laggt es in Dalaran auch so. Und deshalb graut es mir auch vor Sturnwind, die gesamte Allianz wieder auf diesem winzigen Platz im Handelsditrikt? Autsch.


----------



## Nexilein (21. November 2010)

Nocc schrieb:


> btw, wer egal wo lagt, hardware upgrade... mit nem guten pc lagts nie... egal ob dala / 25er raid oder sonstwas, also schiebt net die schuld auf "lagaran" etc, man kann nicht erwarten 6 jahre lang mit demselben alten pc zu zocken ohne probs zu haben...



Schreib doch einfach "Ich habe einen ultra coolen Roxxor PC"

Mehrere nicht-statische Objekte lassen sich einfach nicht wirklich effizient rendern, und nur wegen dem Menschenauflauf in Dalaran, Shat, etc. den Computer aufzurüsten, wenn der Rest des Spiels mit 100 fps läuft, ist witzlos.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass zu den Stosszeiten auch die Server ganz gut ausgelastet sind. Und wenn der Server nicht hinterherkommt werden manche Dinge einfach nicht angezeigt, ganz egal wie schnell der Client ist. Ganz typischer Fall ist z.B.

1. Ruhestein nach Dalaran um ein Portal zu benutzen
2. Mehrere Sekunden warten bis man das Portal sieht

Ein reines Problem der Serverlast...

@Topic
Das Design von Dalaran gefällt mir eigentlich, aber ständig über irgendeinen Gnom zu stolpern nervt auf die Dauer.
Zumindest mit meiner Magierin werde ich den Ruhestein aber dort lassen.


----------



## Nocc (21. November 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Schreib doch einfach "Ich habe einen ultra coolen Roxxor PC"
> 
> Mehrere nicht-statische Objekte lassen sich einfach nicht wirklich effizient rendern, und nur wegen dem Menschenauflauf in Dalaran, Shat, etc. den Computer aufzurüsten, wenn der Rest des Spiels mit 100 fps läuft, ist witzlos.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass zu den Stosszeiten auch die Server ganz gut ausgelastet sind. Und wenn der Server nicht hinterherkommt werden manche Dinge einfach nicht angezeigt, ganz egal wie schnell der Client ist. Ganz typischer Fall ist z.B.
> ...



darum gehts gar nicht... klar, nicht jeder hat n high end pc...
aber wenn man einigermassen anständige hardware hat, hat man zumindest seine 30+ fps in dala, und das ist spielbar...
ich meinte mit meiner aussage diejenigen die in dala 1-5fps haben, die sollten entweder die grafik ganz runterschrauben, oder echt endlich aufrüsten, n pc kostet ja kaum mehr was
und bevor meine letzte aussage als arrogant angesehen wird, wer arbeitet kann sich auch was leisten, mein pc zb kostete in euro ca 1300, is aber egal, n 500 euro pc reicht völlig aus um in dala 30-45fps zu haben zur maintime
klar, als schüler zb hat man halt net mal eben 500 euro, aber da kann man zb in den ferien arbeiten gehen, hab ich früher auch gemacht, also wo ist das problem?


----------



## Ghazemeister (21. November 2010)

Dalaran war das beste überhaupt... mann wie lange ich da afk rumstand will ich echt nich wissen. Werde die stadt auch vermissen


----------



## Deadwool (21. November 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Dalaran ist schöner als Shattrath, hat eine bessere Atmophäre und ist geordneter. Das Problem ist einzig und allein die Größe. In Shattrath musste man sich schon sehr anstrengen um so viele Spieler auf eine Stelle zu quetschen wie in Dalaran. Deshalb laggt es in Dalaran auch so.


nö. Der Grund warum es in Dalaran so lagt ist der Dungeon Finder! Seit keiner mehr seinen Arsch aus der Stadt bewegen muss um in eine Instanz zu kommen, konzentriert sich der Grossteil der Spieler in Dalaran und die restliche Welt ist leer. Das war natürlich eine Glanzidee von Blizzard, weil man dadurch trotz halbleeren Servern das Gefühl hat dass immer noch mega viel los ist in WoW. Aber dafür lagt es auch.


----------



## Kni1977 (21. November 2010)

nunja shattrath hab ich bis heute auch nicht wirklich vermisst und mal ganz ehrlich in einer Luftstadt nicht fliegen zu können hat mich vom ersten Tag an aufgeregt, aber nun ist die alte Dame eh so gut wie Geschichte und ich werde sie ebenfalls nicht missen...


----------



## Carcharoth (21. November 2010)

Stevster schrieb:


> Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.




!!!


----------



## schäubli (21. November 2010)

Also unten in den Kanälen hat es bei mir nie gelaggt! *gg*


----------



## saat4ever (21. November 2010)

Jeder Hordler der das neu Og sieht wird Dalaran keine Träne nach weinen.


----------



## Zhiala (21. November 2010)

Ich werde Dalaran vermissen. Ingilehrer, Schmeide, Bank und AH auf einem Knubbel vereint und 3m weiter Portale in die Hauptstädte. Das ist einfach komfortabel und besonders schön wenn man "nebenbei" noch in der Alten Welt questet und farmt. 

Mir tun jetzt schon die Magier leid die nur eine Nasenspitze zeigen müssen um gleich von allen Seiten wegen irgendwelcher Portale belästigt zu werden. 
Meinem Mann grauts schon jetzt^^
Mal ganz ehrlich, freut ihr euch wirklich darauf mit euren (flugunfähigen) Twinks wieder auf Schiff und Zepp angewiesen zu sein?

Und die ganzen Poser stehen halt nichtmehr in Dala sondern in OG / SW, kein großer Unterschied oder?


----------



## qqqqq942 (21. November 2010)

Smirnol schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> nun da sicherlich sehr viele Wissen, dass Dalaran nicht mehr unser Ziel für den Ruhestein sein wird (Portale entfallen), ein letztes Foto als Good Bye.
> 
> ...



Du liebst Dalaran nicht wirklich! Du benutzt es nur!

Du willst doch gar nicht Dalaran, du willst nur die Portale


----------



## Weißer (21. November 2010)

Och nöö jetzt kommen alle wieder nach IF/SW und man ist da nun auch nichtmehr sicher... 
war so schön ruhig vorallem in IF....





p.s.: Rechtschreibfehler sind Absicht! Sonst wäre der Text ja zu leicht zu lesen.


----------



## Maschinenheath! (21. November 2010)

Kalesia schrieb:


> spätestens wenn sich alle über Ogrilag, Lagwind und Ironlag aufregen



*lachmuss*^^ Lagfels oder Senjlag ist auch gut ;P


----------



## Renox1 (21. November 2010)

Tschüss Dalaran


----------



## DasOtto (21. November 2010)

Goodbye Dalag,
Hello Ogrilag.


----------



## Fusselbirne (21. November 2010)

Hab Dala immer gehasst.Klein,Lags und nicht wirklich schön umgesetzt.Da fand ich Shatt schöner,vorallem weil man fliegen konnte und es x-mal größer war.


----------



## Dropz (21. November 2010)

Dalaran war immer so schön  vor allem nachts :<


----------



## Pulmi (21. November 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> ...Und deshalb graut es mir auch vor Sturmwind, die gesamte Allianz wieder auf diesem winzigen Platz im Handelsditrikt? Autsch.



die allianz verfügt meines wissen nach über 4 städte in denen handel getrieben werden kann und man eine bank hat. eisenschmiede, sturmwind, die exodar und darnassus. man ist also nicht gezwungen sich in sw vorm ah zu treffen. 

@ topic:  dalaran vermissen werde ich nicht. für mich ist und bleibt sturmwind meine heimat. dalaran fungierte mehr als durchlaufstation und zentraler sammelplatz.  eine schöne stadt ist es aber trotzdem.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. November 2010)

vote for nuke to dalaran ^^
das ist die größte und schlimmste ingame raststelle für afkler seit og und sw zusammen ^^


----------



## Alphajaeger (21. November 2010)

na toll -.-
ich saß früher immer in Thunder Bluff rum und jeztt mit diesem sch*** zeppelin der direkt nach OG fliegt ist man da sowieso nichtmehr sicher
ich find langsam echt das WotLK die schlechteste idee der welt nach der atom bombe und dieter bohlen war -.-'


----------



## Thuum (21. November 2010)

Soldus schrieb:


> Dalaran ist schöner als Shattrath, hat eine bessere Atmophäre und ist geordneter. Das Problem ist einzig und allein die Größe. In Shattrath musste man sich schon sehr anstrengen um so viele Spieler auf eine Stelle zu quetschen wie in Dalaran. Deshalb laggt es in Dalaran auch so. Und deshalb graut es mir auch vor Sturnwind, die gesamte Allianz wieder auf diesem winzigen Platz im Handelsditrikt? Autsch.


Unwahrscheinlich, da es mit Patch 4.0.3a in Sturmwind 2 Auktionshäuser geben wird.


Dalara wird mich dann überhaupt nicht mehr interessieren, da das neue Orgrimmar besser aussieht als alles andere, dagegen sind Dalaran oder auch Sturmwind ein Witz


----------



## Palladin (21. November 2010)

also dala gefiel mir vom style her besser als shatt... und mein bankchar ist in if zu hause!
aber am meisten graut es mir davor: die portale verschwinden ^^ (mein main ist mage ^^)


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. November 2010)

wenn ich das so sehe ist darnassus wieder am start 
dank hyal


----------



## Mayestic (21. November 2010)

ich finde es eigentlich gut das alli und horde wieder getrennt werden aber das unser classicgebiet quasi recycled wird finde ich nun weniger toll.


----------



## Drakhgard (21. November 2010)

Ja, goodbye, Lagaran, Hauptstadt aller AFKler 

Ab und zu schaut man sicher noch vorbei, aber sonst...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. November 2010)

grade trailer zu cata auf pro7 gewesen ^^


----------



## Pluto-X (21. November 2010)

Ich finde Dala ist ne Wucht. Auch das "Zusammenleben" der Fraktionen fand ich gut, so konnte man sich mal ganz in Ruhe n paar Hordler anschauen ^^.
Jetzt wird es wirklich eine Stadt die es ja eigentlich sein sollte: Eine Stadt der Magier, da ist man ungestört vor den ganzen Massen und kann sich hinporten wohin man will.
Wenn man dann noch Ingi ist wie ich, gibt es sogar ein AH. Was will man mehr !^^


----------



## boonfish (21. November 2010)

Pluto-X schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch Ingi ist wie ich, gibt es sogar ein AH. Was will man mehr !^^



Das AH gibt es dann für jedermann, denn die Portale werden durch Klassenlehrer und AHs getauscht. 
Das heißt man braucht mit den Twinks Scherbenwelt und Nordend garnichtmehr verlassen.


----------



## Shaila (21. November 2010)

Stevster schrieb:


> Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.



Ich lag erstmal am Boden vor Lachen, als ich deinen Beitrag gesehen habe der auch noch so viele positive Punkte hat. So das krasse Gegenteil vom Eingangsbeitrag. 

Mir ist es ziemlich egal, die alten Städte werden wohl immer die Schönsten bleiben. Ich meine: Darin sind viele von uns "groß geworden" oder nicht ?


----------



## Killerbeef (21. November 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Shattrath 4 EVER!



Jaaaaa in Shat fühlte ich mich immer richtig wohl *-*
Die hatte so etwas besonderes an sich  - Und Dala...ist einfach der größte Müll meiner Meinung nach.
MfG


----------



## syntaxsniffler (21. November 2010)

jez kommen die zeiten für mages "15g/portal plx" 
zum glück ist twink n mage  und genug mages in gilde/flist


----------



## Kuisito (21. November 2010)

Auf Wiedersehen, ich werde dich und deine nervende Hintergrund Musik *nicht* vermissen.


----------



## improwars (21. November 2010)

Dalaran finde ich auch unerträglich und haben es eigentlich nur als Portalbahnhof genutzt, ich werde Dalaran sicher nicht vermissen. Wobei es auch schon lustige Zeiten da gab... ich fande ja immer die Treffen vor der Belagerungsmaschine zu 1K Winter klasse, wo noch alles schreite inv pls für 1K Winter. Der kleine Mage der einen als Schaaf verwandelte war auch lustig.


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (21. November 2010)

Mir ist es egal.
Kann drauf verzichten.
Was mich allerdings nervt:
Blizzard gibt jetzt als neue Allianzhauptstadt Stormwind aus.

*WARUM?!*


In Classic hatten die meisten Spieler in IF ihre Steine gesetzt.
Hauptsächlich wegen des Auktionshauses.
Dennoch: 
Es wär einfach schön gewesen, wenn man nicht grad Stormwind zum neuen Mittelpunkt der Allianz auserkoren hätte. 
Elwyn mit seinen Schafen, Defias und Murlocs ging mir schon immer ein wenig gegen den Strich.
Und da bin ich nicht der einzige, dems so geht.
Echte Männer parken im Winterwunderland von IF.


----------



## Cerm (21. November 2010)

Mehr als die Weekly annehmen und Portale missbrauchen konnte man da doch eh kaum... Von daher, komm in meine Arme If <3


----------



## Straußbu Olé (21. November 2010)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Blizzard gibt jetzt als neue Allianzhauptstadt Stormwind aus.
> 
> *WARUM?!*



Weil die Allianz von den Menschen gegründet wurde und die meisten Krieger auch Menschen sind(geschichtlich gesehn nicht nach WoW-chars)und da Stormwind die Hauptstadt der Menschen ist ist sie auch die Hauptstadt der Allianz.Bei der Horde das gleiche Spiel von Orcs gegründet, Orcs stellen die meisten Krieger also ist OG die Hauptstadt der Horde.


----------



## 19Chico73 (21. November 2010)

Zu Cata wird es nun halt schwer Erfolge wie zur Zeit beim Pilgerfest zu holen, wo man zB Gnom Schurken usw mit dem Erbsengewehr treffen muß, 
da es ja keine gemeinsame Hauptstadt mehr gibt in diesem Sinne.


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (21. November 2010)

Straußbu schrieb:


> Weil die Allianz von den Menschen gegründet wurde und die meisten Krieger auch Menschen sind(geschichtlich gesehn nicht nach WoW-chars)und da Stormwind die Hauptstadt der Menschen ist ist sie auch die Hauptstadt der Allianz.Bei der Horde das gleiche Spiel von Orcs gegründet, Orcs stellen die meisten Krieger also ist OG die Hauptstadt der Horde.



Ist mir sehr wohl bewusst.
Aber man kann ja vll auch auf die Spieler eingehen, denen die Lore nicht ganz so penetrant wichtig ist.
Sicher ist die Warcraft-Geschichte interessant.
Und gerade Warcraft 2 und 3 sind zwei der besten Spiele in dieser Hinsicht.
Aber die Spieler bevorzugen nun mal zum Großteil Ironforge.
Blizzard geht doch sonst auch öfter auf dei Wünsche der Spieler ein.
Warum dann nicht auch hier....


----------



## frufoo (21. November 2010)

Weißer schrieb:


> Och nöö jetzt kommen alle wieder nach IF/SW und man ist da nun auch nichtmehr sicher...
> war so schön ruhig vorallem in IF....
> 
> 
> ...




denn kannste ja jetz in Darnassus abhängen.^^ ich denke mal, da wirste auch mit cata noch deine scheinbar geliebte ruhe haben. 

ich fand dalaran immer cool! alles war schön nah beieinander und als ingi hatte ich sogar ein ah. außerdem wars voll gemütlich und schön anzusehen. ich werd dala wirklich, wirklich vermissen........


----------



## Dabow (21. November 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Wayn, bin Mage





btt : Ich war nie gern in Dala. Mich hat man eig. zu ca. 90 % in IF antreffen können


----------



## Cazor (21. November 2010)

Vergesst nicht, eure Twinks und Banker aus Dala zu holen/in anderen Städten zu binden. 
Sonst stehen die bald im Nirgendwo.. ohne Portale.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (21. November 2010)

während des algalon events, wenn für ein paar sekunden der himmel schwarz wird sieht dala schon recht beeindruckend aus.



improwars schrieb:


> Dalaran finde ich auch unerträglich und haben es eigentlich nur als Portalbahnhof genutzt, ich werde Dalaran sicher nicht vermissen. Wobei es auch schon lustige Zeiten da gab... ich fande ja immer die Treffen vor der Belagerungsmaschine zu 1K Winter klasse, wo noch alles schreite inv pls für 1K Winter. Der kleine Mage der einen als Schaaf verwandelte war auch lustig.




erinniert mich an den portalbrunnen auf hordeseite.
bis mitte woltk hatte der raum darüber ein loch im boden... mit bisschen glück und geschick konnte man von da ganz genau mittig auf den brunnen springen, dann stand man quasi in der luft. ich will gar nicht wissen wie viele stunden meines lebens ich damit verbracht habe immer und immer wieder da drauf zu springen. vor allem natürlich vor 1k.^^


----------



## Kräutersalz (21. November 2010)

Male Bloodelf Hunter - epic fail


----------



## Chillers (21. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> btt : Ich war nie gern in Dala. Mich hat man eig. zu ca. 90 % in IF antreffen können



Und mich in OG oder SW. Zu zuckrig und eng, das Dalaran. Mochte ich überhaupt nicht. Als Hauptstadt. Aber konnte man ja geschickt umgehen und nur als Portalstadt nutzen.
Ich war oft in Dala, nur - bin immer kurz geblieben.


----------



## Hoschie69 (22. November 2010)

Naja, vermissen werde ich Dalaran nicht unbedingt, aber abgesehen von den Lags bin ich immer gerne dort gewesen !


----------



## Tinaru (22. November 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> ich werd dalaran nicht vermissen, die idee war grandois, meiner meinung nach wurde sie aber schlecht umgesetzt! hätte mir viel mehr witzeleien in einer zaubererstadt erwartet, so was wie den sheependen gnom der alle tage mal wieder gesehen wird



dem schließ ich mich mal fast ganz an...vermissen werd ich sie schon ein bisschen...ich hatte mir auch ein wenig mehr erhofft als ich hörte dala wird die nächste hauptstadt...und als ich mich dann an das video in wc3 erinnert hab, wo archimonde dala zerstört...naja ^^ war schon son gefühl von...gewollt aber nicht so ganz gekonnt


----------



## Morfelpotz (22. November 2010)

Ich finds nur geil... dann gehört Dalaran wieder denjenigen, denen es auch zusteht..... den Magiern !!!!
Eine eigene Stadt... nur für uns und den levelnden rest.... herrlich


----------



## Tutai (22. November 2010)

Warum sollte ich so ne hässliche stadt vermissen? Hab dalaran von anfang an nicht gemocht. U.a. wegen der extremen lags.


----------



## myxir21 (22. November 2010)

also ich hänge immer in Silbermond rum. Da ist es schön still und hübsch ist die Stadt auch.

Das werde ich wohl auch noch nach dem Patch machen. In UC bin ich ja schnell und von da aus kann ich praktisch überall hin.


----------



## Xriss (22. November 2010)

Jetzt bauen die da ein Auktionshaus hin aber die Portale fallen weg. Naja schade ich mochte Dalaran schon immer auch wenn ich immer low FPS hatte Aber das schöne an WOW sind immer die Veränderungen und von daher geht das schon OK.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. November 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt, daß in If ein internes Machtgerangel herrscht und in Sw dagegen der oberste Befehlshaber sitzt, wäre es sehr unlogisch If als Hauptstadt zu wählen. 

Der Hafen ist auch nicht grad unpraktisch.

Ich frag mich sowieso, warum man unbedingt in der Hauptstadt seinen Rs setzten muß, gibt doch alles wichtige in jeder Stadt.


----------



## Nuxxy (22. November 2010)

Ich hab lieber in Ironforge Allys gekillt als mich in einer Stadt aufzuhalten in der man teilweise 5 Sekunden standbilder hatte und vor Charansammlungen nichts mehr gesehen hat


----------



## Desolars (22. November 2010)

Tschö Dalaran, du kleines Nest wo sich abends die leute stapeln. wellcome Orgrimmar meine Wahlheimat. endlich wieder wie früher full house bei den Orcs


----------



## Sephimour (22. November 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> cya du alte vergammelte mistkrücke =)




Wie wahr, wie wahr. Dieses lagende Drecksloch werd ich bestimmt nicht vermissen


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (22. November 2010)

als portalbahnhof war es gut genug


----------



## Dagonzo (22. November 2010)

Stevster schrieb:


> Tschüss du fetter hässlicher Fliegender LaggBrocken auf dem alle nur afk gammeln.


Tja dafür wird es jetzt in den alten/neuen Städten laggen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. November 2010)

Frag mich wie man Shat besser als Dala finden kann. Shat ist eine einzige Ruine.


----------



## Shaila (22. November 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Frag mich wie man Shat besser als Dala finden kann. Shat ist eine einzige Ruine.



Es sollte ja auch genau das darstellen, keine prunkvolle Stadt und dafür wurde Shattrath gut umgesetzt. Shatrath war einfach praktischer orintiert als optisch.


----------



## OttoKönig (22. November 2010)

Dalaran ... sehr uebersichtlich und gut angelegt mit portalen schnell die orte zu wechseln ... ausserdem alle berufe auf engstem raum ... viele briefkaesten ... Top !!! aus meiner sicht .
nur trottel fanden sich dort nicht zurecht ... noch einfacher konnte es blizzard uns nicht machen ...
ABER 80 % der posts hier regen sich ueber dalaran auf .
dalaran wird in Cata ohne den portalen nicht mehr zeitgemaess sein ... warum die portale verschwinden muessen , verstehe ich nicht.
in WotLK ging es um den gemeinsamen kampf horde und allianz gegen die geissel ... deshalb dalaran als gemeinsame zuflucht .. schon vergessen ?
eine menge leute hatten dort ihre "graphikprobleme" ... aber das ist eine frage der eigenen hardware und der eigenen grafikeinstellungen
fazit : es wird immer leute geben, die sich ueber alles aufregen und nichts gut genug fuer sie ist

PS : das einzige was mir nicht gefallen hat, dass die kirintor auch horde begruesst bzw. verabschiedet hat " fuer die allianz"

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. November 2010)

OttoKönig schrieb:


> dalaran wird in Cata ohne den portalen nicht mehr zeitgemaess sein ... warum die portale verschwinden muessen , verstehe ich nicht.




Die Portale verschwinden, weil sie dazu gedacht waren, schnell mal in die alte Welt zu kommen, die für Nordendcharactere nur für Nebensächlichkeiten gut ist.

Würden die Portale bleiben, würden sie jeder dazu benutzen, um sich im aktuellen Content schnell hin und her zu bewegen. Dafür sind aber die See- und Luftwege gedacht.


----------

